# Does music stress crested geckos?



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, probably a stupid question but i'm just wondering will my music stress my crested geckos. I have two in a wooden viv beside my desk. Its just played on an Imac and isnt too loud i dont think, the volume on the mac is at 4/16. I'm just wondering will this stress them out at all? Or should i avoid music altogether when they're trying to sleep. However in the wild I assume they sleep through noise to an extent?


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

I would say best not but if you had too keep it down, they can spook at odd things, dropping tails etc maybe easy listening rather than heavy metal :whistling2:


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Jebb said:


> I would say best not but if you had too keep it down, they can spook at odd things, dropping tails etc maybe easy listening rather than heavy metal :whistling2:


I'm on the dark side and listen to heavy metal my boy doesn't bat an eye lid sleeps through anything!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I listen to loud heavy music most of the time and my guys dont ever really seem phased, although it is played in a separate room.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Screaming, laughing, crying and fighting kids, crashing mega makano, stomping feet and relatively loud films....Most of mine are in the living room (only one reptile that isn't) and experience all this on a day to day basis. They all stay firmly in their sleeping spots and mooch about/ feed at lights out, i don't think a little music will hurt. : victory:

Heck....they cope better than me! :lol2:


----------



## daisychainsaw (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine love Marilyn Manson....:whistling2:.....what more can I say......seriously they are fine...never had a problem with music...:lol2:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Purly depends on your taste in music...hugh laurie blues will chill them out...Nine inch nails metal will drive them up the wall.....

aka..use your common sense on this one, keep the base down and the volume at a reasonable level and should be fine.


----------



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

Okay :] Thanks all. I keep it low as i'm in a student house anyway but just wanted to double check as I only got the little guys yesterday so they're probably having a bad enough time figuring out their new tank without me blasting music in to it!


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Karateskid said:


> Okay :] Thanks all. I keep it low as i'm in a student house anyway but just wanted to double check as I only got the little guys yesterday so they're probably having a bad enough time figuring out their new tank without me blasting music in to it!


Did you get these little ones from Bristol?


----------



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

No theres a breeder just around the corner from me in Newport called JPS reptiles! Has some lovely morphs!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

nicnet said:


> Purly depends on your taste in music...hugh laurie blues will chill them out...Nine inch nails metal will drive them up the wall.....
> 
> aka..use your common sense on this one, keep the base down and the volume at a reasonable level and should be fine.


Nine Inch Nails aren't really Metal  more electronic


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

nicnet said:


> Purly depends on your taste in music...hugh laurie blues will chill them out...*Nine inch nails metal will drive them up the wall*.....
> 
> aka..use your common sense on this one, keep the base down and the volume at a reasonable level and should be fine.



:gasp: 

I'm going to cover my eyes and pretend i didn't read that....



CPT BJ said:


> Nine Inch Nails aren't really Metal  more electronic


You're both wrong.


They are legends.


Kids these days.........:whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Of course NIN are legends, but they certainly arent metal, i guess maybe a little Industrial but NOT metal


----------



## organized chaos (Sep 6, 2012)

Get some hardcore heaven or bonkers CDs on :lol2:


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Got to agree with the majority here. Heavy metal doesn't seem to bother mine but it is in a different room. I sometimes notice if the TV is on near the viv then he'll hide in his bamboo a little longer than usual.

On another note they are in a wooden tank? While I've no experience with wooden tanks I think it may take a little more effort to get the humidity right so make sure to keep an eye on that.


----------

